# Trump wins South Carolina Primary!



## Mrs. M. (Feb 20, 2016)

_South Carolina Republicans predicted huge win for Trump at S.C. Primary _​
The votes have finally been tallied and Donald Trump is the winner of the South Carolina Primary.  Poll results should have been released as they came in but for some reason they were withheld until the final hour.
South carolina primary results - Google Search

Winning the South Carolina primary might just clinch the nomination for Donald Trump if history is any indicator. With the exception of Newt Gingrich, every S. C. primary winner since 1980 has won the Republican nomination for president. Jeb Bush's brother understands the importance of the S. C. Primary after winning in 2000.

This may be the beginning of Jeb Bush's exit. I expect to see the two hot tempered Cuban – American candidates continue to battle it out for 2nd and 3rd place. Ben Carson and John Kaisich have given no indication of withdrawing from the race.

This morning absentee ballots were double the number counted in 2008 according to South Carolina officials. It does appear that state by state people are coming out for Donald Trump in record numbers. Trump has been attacked from every side.  From a news personality using her position as a moderator at a presidential debate  to a Pope using an attack on Trump's faith because of his desire to build a wall rather than a bridge (to Mexico).

The pontiff backed off of his attack on Trump after the Vatican found themselves in the center of a proverbial firestorm on Twitter over his comments about the GOP front runner. Photographs of the Vatican's massive wall have circulated far and wide after the pope's comment. The wall was built in order to keep Muslim invaders out. Interesting.

Those who have used personal attacks against Donald Trump have lived to regret it.

Clemson University's Palmetto poll predicted Donald Trump would win the South Carolina Primary. Respondents said they were looking for honesty and integrity in their next president. This reflects the lack of trust Americans have for establishment republicans and the confidence they have placed in a successful business man who says, "Let's make America great again."

We're facing perilous times.  America needs a strong president.  According to poll results Donald Trump consistently wins on the big issues such as being a strong leader, tough on terrorism, strengthening our military and addressing immigration of Muslim refugees to America.

A breaking news story today reported that 86% of America believes that Donald Trump can win in the general election. Over two thirds of Republicans believe that Trump represents their issues well or very well.

While the Establishment Republicans may not agree they cannot help but notice that their guy isn't the people's choice.

Once again, congratulations to Donald Trump.
Trump has earned the vote of the American people.

Trump 2016!

______________
news sources
Trump Dominates in Bloomberg Poll Before South Carolina Primary


----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2016)

Well done !!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 20, 2016)

Great news....for HRC


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 20, 2016)

These op-Eds from the Trump Tribune are awesome. So glad we have them.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 20, 2016)

LoneLaugher said:


> These op-Eds from the Trump Tribune are awesome. So glad we have them.


*So glad you enjoy them. Maybe one day when she is not to busy and YOU ask polite enough she will help you with yours.*


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

Trump fell far short of the majority that he is going to need.

Cruz and Rubio together have 25% more than Trump.

Carson, Kasich, and Bush show no intent of getting out.

If this keeps up, we will have a contest convention.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump fell far short of the majority that he is going to need.
> 
> Cruz and Rubio together have 25% more than Trump.
> 
> ...



Bush suspended.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 20, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump fell far short of the majority that he is going to need.
> 
> Cruz and Rubio together have 25% more than Trump.
> 
> ...


Bush is already out....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks for catching me up: watch Bush's numbers go to Kasich and Rubio.  That is an end of an era.


If it is Sanders vs Trump, 
General Election: Trump vs. Sanders FOX News Sanders 53, Trump 38 Sanders +15

If it is Clinton vs. Trump
General Election: Trump vs. Clinton Quinnipiac Clinton 44, Trump 43 Clinton +1


----------



## bbert1994 (Feb 20, 2016)

Very scary thought of Trump actually being the nominee... Hillary, congratulations on your win to the presidency.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Feb 21, 2016)

bbert1994 said:


> Very scary thought of Trump actually being the nominee... Hillary, congratulations on your win to the presidency.



I think you're confused, this isn't a comedy thread sweetie 

Hillary as President....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Feb 21, 2016)

I've been thinking that the Donald's appearance reminds me of something......but I wasn't able to put my finger on it until this morning.

I googled it.....and....whaddya know.....I'm not alone. It's magnificent! 

If I were not committed to my pal Ted, this would be my avatar in a heartbeat. I'll have to wait until Ted drops.


----------



## guno (Feb 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> _South Carolina Republicans predicted huge win for Trump at S.C. Primary _​
> The votes have finally been tallied and Donald Trump is the winner of the South Carolina Primary.  Poll results should have been released as they came in but for some reason they were withheld until the final hour.
> South carolina primary results - Google Search
> 
> ...




South Carolina is in no way, shape, or form representative of the America electorate


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2016)

SC Republicans are fairly representative of the party, though.


----------

